# Pocketwatch



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Picked this up off the 'Bay recently. Thought it would be a mediocre timepiece but it's actually quite nice.

Anyone heard of this company? I don't have Cyrillic on my keyboard but it reads Monhur, or Molnija?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

It looks to be a Molnija (Lightning). There are many case variations but all seem to be using a 3602 movement, the models I have are both 15 Kamer and 18 Kamer, but both variants of the movement bear the marking '3602'.

My favourite variant is the open faced models with relief back plates (I find most of the half hunter cases a bit 'Staybrite') and I'm trying to collect a 'full set' (whatever that may be). All my collection work and keep good time, getting regular use as week-end watches. Sadly e-bay prices are climbing and some really grotty examples seem to be on offer from Bulgaria and Romania.

Julian L


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> It looks to be a Molnija (Lightning). There are many case variations but all seem to be using a 3602 movement, the models I have are both 15 Kamer and 18 Kamer, but both variants of the movement bear the marking '3602'.
> 
> My favourite variant is the open faced models with relief back plates (I find most of the half hunter cases a bit 'Staybrite') and I'm trying to collect a 'full set' (whatever that may be). All my collection work and keep good time, getting regular use as week-end watches. Sadly e-bay prices are climbing and some really grotty examples seem to be on offer from Bulgaria and Romania.
> 
> Julian L


Thanks for the information. Could you show us a few examples from your collection?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> Please see my recent post in the pocket watch forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! Very nice collection! I honestly didn't notice the pocketwatch forum. Oops!

This is the first pocketwatch I've ever purchased so they've simply slipped my radar.


----------

